# ADGA Pedigree, polled and black



## Sether55 (Dec 5, 2014)

I understand what it means for a goat to be polled and what it leads to but what does it mean for a goat to be black? If a goat is polled and black is that a bad thing? :think:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The is black part is only for Oberhasli goats. In that breed black bucks have to be registered experimental. All other breeds just leave it blank or mark no.


----------



## Cadence (Jul 20, 2013)

The black part can also be for Toggs. Black color is also a DQ in bucks for Toggs (like it is for Oberhasli)


----------

